# F-550 axle question



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

We are starting to redo the rear brakes on our '02 F-550. Does anyone know the size of the axle nut on the the dana 135? The guys at napa are of no help and ford hasn't been any better. 
Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

JD PLOWER;1318117 said:


> We are starting to redo the rear brakes on our '02 F-550. Does anyone know the size of the axle nut on the the dana 135? The guys at napa are of no help and ford hasn't been any better.
> Any help is much appreciated.


Are you looking for what size wrench needed or the size of the nut itself. It is a 3/4- 16 nut so I would guess that you would need a 1" or 1 1/8" wrench. Or about 27mm.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

kimber750;1318131 said:


> Are you looking for what size wrench needed or the size of the nut itself. It is a 3/4- 16 nut so I would guess that you would need a 1" or 1 1/8" wrench. Or about 27mm.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks Kimber, I need the six sided kind of socket. I've been told its 3 1/4" socket so I try to pick one up tomorrow. Thanks for much for the help.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

one of these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...t=Motors_Automotive_Tools&hash=item53e966bf77


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Have you priced the wheel seal for that yet? Ouch.....


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

kimber750;1318222 said:


> one of these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...t=Motors_Automotive_Tools&hash=item53e966bf77


Yes, just bigger.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

2COR517;1318243 said:


> Have you priced the wheel seal for that yet? Ouch.....


No but I did price the rotors through napa.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You might want to try AutoZone for the rotors. There is a huge AZ in Somerville. And the Severe Duty pads are excellent for that application.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

2COR517;1318257 said:


> You might want to try AutoZone for the rotors. There is a huge AZ in Somerville. And the Severe Duty pads are excellent for that application.


I try to stay with Ford factory but I will definitley give them a try after the prices I got.


----------



## bigdeezle442 (Nov 20, 2008)

mine was 3 1/4. I needed a thinwall like the one pictured.


----------

